# ¿Porqué se rompe el puntero laser?



## pepechip (May 8, 2008)

Hola
Estoy buscando la forma de alimentar un puntero laser identico al de la foto, mediante un alimentador.
Primeramente mediante su sistema de alimentacion a pilas le medi el consumo, resultando ser de 24mA.

Posteriormente lo alimente con una fuente de 12V y una resistencia en serie de 480 ohm, con lo que me daba un consumo de 20mA y una tension de 3,5V. 
El laser funcionaba correctamente pero despues de proceder en varias ocasiones a desconectar la alimentacion, este ha dejado de funcionar, comportandose de igual manera que un led.

Ya en otras ocasiones he destruido varios punteros, por lo que en este he puesto expecial atensión, por lo que tampoco he querido sacar el emisor de su alojamiento, por si acaso se me destruia por electricidad estatica.

Posibles razones de destruccion: 
*Electricidad estatica.* si lo dejo dentro de su alojamiento se encuentra protegido.
*Sobretension.* ¿puede que en un primer instante su consumo sea minimo, por lo tanto aumenta la tension de este a 12V ?

Posibles soluciones.
1º ponerle en paralelo un zener de 3,6V
2º ponerle en paralelo un condensador
3º alimentarlo a intensidad constante con un LM317
4º utilizar al mismo tiempo 2 soluciones anteriormente citadas.


No he dejado muchas mas opciones, espero que alguna funcione, pero a parte de eso me gustaria conocer el motivo de que se destruya.

Este laser lo compre en una tienda que tienen los Chinos en mi barrio por 0,60€


----------



## asherar (May 8, 2008)

Si lo desconectas del primario de un transformador, la extracorriente de apertura te puede generar un pulso de alta corriente en el secundario de 12 V. Los pulsos son medio traidores, ya que "ven" 
un circuito diferente al que uno diseñó para corriente contínua.

Estos láseres son medio delicados, más si es baratito. En una revista leí una vez que la corriente 
es crítica, algunos tienen un circuito que mide una de las salidas de luz (la que no usa para 
iluminar) para autoregular la corriente. 

Tal vez ahí esté el asunto.

Edited: Me comenta un colega que si te pasás de corriente podés ir deformando la juntura, 
que es la que a la vez hace de interferómetro y produce el efecto láser. Al cabo de un 
rato puede ser que el daño sea permanente, y siga funcionando pero solo como led. 

Suerte con el próximo !


----------



## erkillo (May 8, 2008)

Alimentalo con una corriente contuinua lo mas pura posible.

Coloca despues del  puente rectificador un filtro en pi de dos condensadores y una resistencia y estabiliza la tension de la forma que estimes mas conveniente, con un zener sera sufuciente.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2008)

Intenta volver a darle la corriente de funcionamiento que mediste originalmente, creo recordar que el efecto laser de los led se da a una corriente espesifica, por debajo de esta se comporta como un led comun


----------



## asherar (May 8, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Intenta volver a darle la corriente de funcionamiento que mediste originalmente, creo recordar que el efecto laser de los led se da a una corriente espesifica, por debajo de esta se comporta como un led comun



Si, y por encima de otro valor se destruye la juntura irreversiblemente. 
Recordá que "pepechip" dice que deja de "lasear" luego de un tiempo de andar normalmente.

Estas cosas tienen un espesor de unos pocos micrones y la alineación de las caras es 
súmamente delicada. 
Cualquier pequeño cambio como la dilatación por temperatura puede destruir la cavidad 
Fabry-Perot formada entre ambas caras. 
Esta es la "cavidad resonante" que selecciona la frecuencia láser que sale, de todo el ancho 
de banda de emisión del material. 
Es muy fácil romper esa alineación, por eso tanto control de la corriente. 

Otra cosa: si bien el diodo puede trabajar a 5 V, lo alimentan con 3 pilas de 1.2 c/u 
(en los que yo he visto), todo para que trabaje a la menor temperatura posible.


----------



## Eduardo (May 8, 2008)

A mi me paso lo mismo y con ese mismo puntero 

Despues de quemarlo me puse a relevar el circuito que tiene y me encontre que no era un simple limitador de corriente...
El diodo laser esta junto a un diodo pin que se usa para realimentar la intensidad de luz y mantenerla constante, evidentemente esta al limite, y cuando te varian las condiciones por el calentamiento del diodo se pudre todo.

El circuito de regulacion es muy parecido a este: 
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Lab/3931/laserdps.htm
(El que dice "Laser diode power supply 1")

Pero lo que te conviene es hacerle ingenieria inversa al que tenes, porque los valores de corriente y respuesta del PIN seguramente no seran los mismos.

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Despues de quemarlo me puse a relevar el circuito que tiene y me encontre que no era un simple limitador de corriente...
> El diodo laser esta junto a un diodo pin que se usa para realimentar la intensidad de luz y mantenerla constante, evidentemente esta al limite, y cuando te varian las condiciones por el calentamiento del diodo se pudre todo.
> ...



Al fin estamos de acuerdo en algo !


----------



## pepechip (May 9, 2008)

Y sobre las soluciones que he planteado, ¿que opinan ustedes?


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Y sobre las soluciones que he planteado, ¿que opinan ustedes?



Creo que en el fondo hay unanimidad en la idea de estabilizar la corriente. 
Tal vez la duda que queda es en el valor exacto. 

Respecto de pulsos como los que he descrito, seguramente las tres cosas te ayuden. 
El zener seguro te plancha la tensión, pero ojo ! quiero recalcar que mi experiencia filtrando 
pulsos me indica que son muy traidores. 
El capacitor si es de baja inductancia no creo que deje pasar nada de AC. 
El LM317 quizás algo te deje pasar igual. 

Pero: por qué sacar conclusiones a ciegas ?
Yo repetiría el experimento de "desconexión" sobre el circuito con cada una de tus ideas, 
usando un laser ya dañado, y miraría con un osciloscopio la forma de pulso que le llega al 
diodo. 
Para detectar pulsos muy cortos que un osciloscopio de 20 MHz no ve, yo usaría una 
compuerta rápida como algún contador de ripple, un divisor por 2^N (74XX161/3), etc., 
y para tener una idea de la amplitud del pulso un integrador. 
Ahora, si tenés un Tektronix de 100 MHz, me inclino a tus pies !

Exitos !
.


----------



## Eduardo (May 9, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Y sobre las soluciones que he planteado, ¿que opinan ustedes?


Lo que planteaes sin realimentacion, y por algo (funcionamiento mas seguro) el laser lleva el diodo PIN incorporado y el regulador del puntero lo usa (seria mas barato una resistencia o un regulador  comun).


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

la estatica no es, ya te lo digo yo con un 100% de garantia que he abierto cientos de esos, lo mas seguro sobretension o alimentacion insuficiente.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 30, 2008)

en mi experiencia personal, a los diodos laser se le tiene que suministrar una tension de hasta 3 volts, no importa que traigan 3 pilitas de 1,5 cada. he quemado unos cuantos por eso mismo, y obtenido buenos resultados con hasta 3volts de alimentacion. otro tema es que nnca lo alimentes en reversa, o sea, positivo donde va el negativo, por que ahi si hace pffff en un microsegundo. ni siquiera te tiene que pasar sin querer. me ha pasado con diodo laser de dvdrw y al final me quedo un led. yo estoy buscando un circuito para alimentar el diodo laser con una fuente pwm, asi no importa que tension tenga en la entrada, siempre voy a tener 3 volts a la salida. saludos


----------



## electrodan (Sep 21, 2008)

Y eso es porque las fuentes entregan mas corrientes que las pilas y no hay caída de tension o que?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

supongo que si te entendi la pregunta la respuesta es esta: haces algun tipo de fuente a 3 volts, con entrada de 12, por ejemplo, si la tension domiciliaria sube unos volts, los 12 pasan a ser, por ejemplo, 14, y los 3 dejan de ser 3 y pasan a ser 4, ahi ya se empieza a quemar el diodo. y asi con unos volts mas. los valores son hipoteticos, solo para que se entienda. saludos


----------



## POLI (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola , perdon que los saque de tema un cachito pero sige siendo laser,, alguien tiene experiencia con laser de diferentes potencias como para saber que potencia necesito para que se vea el "chorro " de luz sin poner humoo ni nada extra , concretamente es para usarlo al aire libere y que se note el efecto , pero que no sea peligroso para la gente que este frente a este ? eh visto verdes de 30 , 40 , 50 , y 100 mw pero no se si es poco eso aun  siendo laser y de color verde.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 25, 2008)

el verde de 5 mw se ve bien al aire libre sin humo, pero en linea recta, haciendo formas no se ve mucho


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

POLI dijo:
			
		

> Hola , perdon que los saque de tema un cachito pero sige siendo laser,, alguien tiene experiencia con laser de diferentes potencias como para saber que potencia necesito para que se vea el "chorro " de luz sin poner humoo ni nada extra , concretamente es para usarlo al aire libere y que se note el efecto , pero que no sea peligroso para la gente que este frente a este ? eh visto verdes de 30 , 40 , 50 , y 100 mw pero no se si es poco eso aun  siendo laser y de color verde.



Hola, yo ando un tiempo curioseando en esto de los lasers, los de los chinos de 3$ son de <5Mw, como comprobaras hasta con humo te costara ver el rayo. Hace un tiempo me compre un laser verde de 50Mw, de dia no se ve mas que el puntero, con muy poco humo (un cigarro en un salon) ya se ve el rayo a la perfeccion con luz solar; de noche se ve perfectamente el rayo, pero esto es debido a la humedad habiental, es decir, en el mismo salon sin humo y denoche no se ve, sin embargo en el exterior se dislumbra el rayo unos cuantos kilometros, eso si, el rayo que no el puntero, el puntero se vera unos 400-500m.

El puntero en si *ya es dañino*, yo deveria comprarme unas gafas especiales pero como que paso, y deves tener en cuenta que el diodo requiere de un "calentamiento" previo, es decir tienes que dejarlo encendido unos minutos para que de su resplandor optimo. Y preparate para el gasto de pilas AAA...

Personalmente, el puntero ya es bastante cegador, el laser no llega a quemar pero si a calentar superficies negras e incluso me mueve un radiometro, si te pillas uno de esa potencia te recomiendo que te pilles unas gafas porque trasteando te acabas comiendo algun que otro resplandor y siempre te quedas un momento pillado pensado si te has quedado ciego en esa o no.  

Y al margen de: cegar palomas, perros, gatos, insectos (asombrosamente les da igual), peces, de rayar a vecinos de 5 bloques mas alla, de bacilar a niños a las 12 de la mañana (el rayo no, pero el puntero se ve de maravilla a pesar de esa luz), de asustar aviones (dios, ahi me pase   ), de fumarte mi nick y recrear la gerra de las galaxias... Pues la *unica* funcion que le he encontrado ha sido astronomica, enseñar alguna que otra constelacion a algun colega. 


Con esto decirte 2 cosas; 1- si quieres que se vea el rayo pese a todo,con luz diurna, en el desierto y donde y como sea, 300Mw, eso si, no se en tu pais, pero esto aca se considera arma, y usalo con gafas de fijo; ten en cuenta que el puntero de uno de 50 ya hace apartar la vista a MUCHA gente (hay experiencia), asi que segun para que lo quieras.
2- *NO ES UN JUGETE* , no negemos la obviedad, vas a jugar con el   pero ya te digo que con el de 50 yo casi desgracio la vida a 3 personas, y la mia propia casi 10 veces, asique si juegas HAZLO CON MUCHA RESPONSABILIDAD, y digo esto porque todos sabemos que si te compras un laser majo, aunque lo tengas que destrozar para un proyecto... antes lo pruebas un rato   

Edito: Miento, tiene otra utilidad a parte de mostrar constelaciones: Sacar polillas de casa sin matarlas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 25, 2008)

los chinos tienen <1Mw, y hay que tener cuidado con cualquier potencia


----------



## fernandob (Nov 25, 2008)

no te olvides que esos leds laser son usados para ser disparados con un pulsador..........
"joder solo un ratito"

yo me hice una especie de regla con uno de esos y lo alimente con 2 pilas AA (usa3 de boton) por que tuve en cuenta que le puentee el  pulsador para que quede fijo por un buen rato .

saludos

PD: hemp no sabia que se conseguian de mas potencia .........aplicaciones hay muchas con imaginacion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> los chinos tienen <1Mw, y hay que tener cuidado con cualquier potencia



Igual se me esta pirando la olla con las escalas y son 5*m*w  (esto... mili o mega o como sea  ops: )


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 25, 2008)

es 1 miliwatt, un watt dividido en mil


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> es 1 miliwatt, un watt dividido en mil



Si, creo que tienes razon, porque si fueran 50 megawatios creo que me habria desmembrado al estrenarlo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 25, 2008)

jajajajajajajajajajajajaja, hemp, jajajajajajajejejejejejejeje. desmembrado? a vos, al vecino, y a unas cuantas casas mas halla


----------



## POLI (Nov 26, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> POLI dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agradezco muchisimo tu información , el tema pasaba porque quiero comprar un laser tipo de boliche para dj movil y en varias oportunidades deberia usarlo al aire libre y en otras en interior , siempre de noche y lo que queria es comprar uno que me sea util para ambos usos y no gastar dinero  con algo que sepues me deje desconforme , pero tampoco queria que resulte peligroso .
 Me contaron una anecdota de este año  que una fista rave llevaron un laser de no se cuanta potencia que era especificado para apuntar para arriba y como no se que problema hubo ( cero que lluvia o algo asi ) lo apuntaron para la gente y dejaron ciegas ( con lesion permanente)o medio cigas mas de 50 personas , quizas alguno de ustedes lo sepa mejor.


----------



## POLI (Nov 26, 2008)

Recuerdo que en un taller de electronica donde trabajaba , teniamos un libro con varios proyectos y experimetos grosos y el que mas nos llamaba la atensión y siempre quizimos hacer pero realmente no nos animamos era un laser de 30w , si si 30w , hace bastante pero recuerdo vagamente que habia que fabricar un tubo laser con vidrio que tenia como unos 15 cm  de largo y una fuente de alta tension para no se que merda , tendria que tratar de conseguirlo aunque les confieso que me daria un poco de remordimiento ponerlo aca , no se los daños que pueda  producir algo asi pero si me acuerdo que estaba lleno de recomendaciones y precauciones , si mal no recuerdo era   infrarrojo y de CO2 ( dioxido de carbono) pero son todas cosas que no recuerdo bien , lo que si es seguro es la potencia que tenia.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 26, 2008)

no son complicados de hacer esos lasers, lo complicado es conseguir los materiales necesarios, y no me acuerdo el nombre para decirtelos. el tema ese de dejar ciegas a las personas fue en una rave en rusia, con un laser de alta potencia para dirigir los haces al cielo, como ese dia llovia, hicieron la rave en una carpa en vez de al aire libre. y para no perder el efecto del laser, en vez de mandalo a que se pierda en la lona de la carpa no se les ocurrio otra mejor idea que dirigir los haces a la gente, evidentemente era gente que no tenia ni idea de lo que estaba haciendo. saludos


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Lo del laser de 30W    , tu tranki, por estos lares hay cosas peores, Litio nos lo consiente simpre y cuando tenga sentido informaciónrmativo y no terrorista (busca Bomba P.E.M.). La verdad es que siempre quise usar el espejo que dejo la apolo en la luna       

En cuanto a tu proyecto... no se, verde a 50mW=15€, verde a 5mW=10€ (dealextreme.com)... Yo me pillaba uno de 50 por precio/rendimineto y luego lo infralimentaba para crear un modo "saefty indoor", si te pasas con la tension se achichara pero si lo infraalimenteas...  Aunque por el mio te digo que no filtra el espectro IR y como te pases de infratension pasa de ser verde a amarillo, y como te sigas pasando tienes un laser IR.

Es decir, filtro y fotometro para estar seguro de no dejar a nadie ciego y conseguir los mejores resultados en exterior.


----------



## POLI (Nov 27, 2008)

Eso del espejito que dejo el apolo me gusto.... podriamos triangular y lo clavamos en algun lugar del norte no? Ja No mentira a ver si vamos todos en cana...


----------



## gleibrecht (Jun 7, 2009)

Estoy haciendo un contador con un puntero laser, y tengo el mismo problema. Al puntero(de los chinos) lo alimento con una fuente regulada con un 7805 y le he dejado la resistencia de 62 ohm que trae originalmente, pero brillan unos minutos y luego quedan como un simple led. Debería agregarle una resistencia adicional? Perdon mi ignorancia.


----------



## Jricardo2007 (Jul 30, 2010)

Estimados amigos: despues de ver los temas que se tratan en este foro, hasta me da pena mi pregunta...pero me es muy necesaria.

Tengo algunos láser de wavelength 630 - 680 nm y salida max 5mw, se alimenta con 3 baterias de boton de 1.5V

Asimismo un convertidor de voltaje universal ca/cc de entrada 110/220V 60/50 Hz 9W y salida de 1.5/3/4.5/6/7.5/9/12V 500mA

Al hacer pruebas y respetando en todo momento la polaridad; cuando conecto el láser al convertidor a 1.5, 3 y 4.5V, la luz comienza correctamente pero dura aproximadamente 1 hora, ya que conforme avanza el tiempo, el láser va perdiendo fuerza y brillo. Jamas vuelve a funcionar correctamente este laser aunque le ponga sus propias baterias.

He suplido las baterias de boton por unas AAA y funciona perfectamente. 

Lo mas raro (para mi ) es que cuando conecto un laser a las baterias AAA que previamente conecte al convertidor, se quema!!!

Disculpen la distracción de sus temas tan interesantes, pero ojala y me puedan auxiliar, se los agradecere muchisimo 

Ricardo


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 31, 2010)

Jricardo2007 dijo:


> . . . Al hacer pruebas y respetando en todo momento la polaridad; cuando conecto el láser al convertidor a 1.5, 3 y 4.5V . . .



Cuando hizo esa prueba: ¿en todo momento uso el voltimetro para asegurarse del voltaje aplicado al laser?.

En el adaptador puede estar etiquetado de una forma, pero cuando no tiene una carga la salida, el voltaje maximo es:

1.5V >>> 2,12V
3.0V >>> 4,24V
4.5V >>> 6,36V ;que mala suerte, lo dañaste.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ago 1, 2010)

Existe algo que no se toma en cuenta en la alimentación de los laser de punteros y es la resistencia interna de la bateria que entra en serie con el laser y mueve su punto de operación, de hecho dos fuentes de voltaje pueden tener en vacio ( osciloscopio de altisima impedancia) la misma tensión, pero el valor de su resistencia interna solo se puede encontrar aplicandole carga. Para dar una idea, una pila nueva de las ordinarias de 1,5 V tiene una resistencia interna de unos 350mΩ, mientras que una vez agotada puede aumentar 
El voltaje ( pila, bateria o voltaje convertido por transformador y rectificador) está formado por una fuente de tensión perfecta —es decir, con resistencia interna nula— en serie con un resistor que representa la resistencia interna en las pilas normales de Zn la resistencia interna aumenta rapidamente con el uso , eso no ocurre con las de boton de mercurio.
En realidad alimentar diodos laser con una simple fuente regulada trae muchos fracasos, sacando el laser de su punto de operacion se destruye su juntura y se comporta como diodo comun, significa que al hacer la prueba y errar ya se dañó


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 1, 2010)

Buen día.
Si no me equivoco, la resistencia interna de una bateria es de 1Ω, no de 350mΩ

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2010)

Este tema ya se estaba tratando en este post así que los unifiqué para que no se pierda esta nueva incursión al tema.


----------



## joslemus (Ago 1, 2010)

Un cordial saludo,
he intentado varias veces abrir el vínculo que ud. señala pero no funciona, pero por si de pronto tienes el circuito a la mano, se lo agradezco, ya que estoy en el mismo problema, ya he quemado muchos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2010)

hola he leido este tema, si bien no entiendo por que cuando uds. conectan el laser a una fuente (respetando las tensiones similares a las pilas ) luego de un tiempo se quema.

la explicacion de alejandro sherar si bien es clara les tiene que alertar acerca de cuidar esa juntura.
lei en algun sitio que (y me parece coherente) es necesario evitar sobrecorrientes Y RECALENATMIENTO .
asi que un consejo para queien tenga ganas de probarlo:
saquen el mecanismo donde esta el led laser y con cuidado fijenlo en un disipador de aluminio, con buena grasa siliconada.
posiblemente sea el problema de temperatura.

si no quieren tomarse ese trabajo verifiquen la temperatuda, si es anormal con vuestra fuente (la temperatura de el laser) .

lo que lei por ahi de que se puede hacer uno de 30w creo que estan muy errados. esto noe s cosa de "amplificar "nada .
si no GENERAN la luz LASER no saldra lo que  quieren.
¿ como hacen para generar el haz laser ????????
un haz de luz con todos los fotoncitos saltando al mismo tiempo , y de esa potencia ??? 
no es cosa de hacer en el taller.
eso NO se puede hacer en casa, no importa que "planito " hayan encontrado en la web (ona) .


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 2, 2010)

1ª Los láseres de diodo son sumamente sensibles a la estática, para empezar. Pero esto es fácilmente evitable.
2º Los láseres de diodo son sumamente sensibles a los cambios de temperatura. Mejorar al máximo la disipación térmica y/o aumentar al máximo la masa térmica con la mejor conductividad térmica posible ayuda a estabilizarlos en temperatura, y por tanto, a mantenerlos sanos.
3º La corriente, tensión, temperatura, potencia y vida de funcionamiento varía bastante y encima son parámetros muy relacionados entre ellos. Una cosa esta claríiiiisma: la corriente debe estar controlada en todo momento, y limitada en cualquier caso. Y si queremos sacar el máximo de potencia del mismo, la única opción viable y posible, es la realimentación en potencia emitida usando el diodo PIN incorporado en el lazo de control de la fuente de corriente, que no es tan difícil, leñe.
4º La mejor manera de aumentar la potencia de un láser es tirándolo y comprando uno de la potencia especificada/deseada, nada barato, por cierto.
5º Hay que ir con cuidado con los láseres, que no son juguetes, aunque se vendan como tal.
6º El peor enemigo de la potencia del láser es el polvo. La suciedad causa muchos problemas en cualquier equipo láser, al igual que la humedad. No en vano, las salas de montaje son salas blancas.

Fdo: uno que ha trabajado 6 años con láseres médico e industriales.


----------



## Jricardo2007 (Ago 4, 2010)

Estimados Amigos: Les agradezco mucho sus respuestas. Lo intentare nuevamente con los consejos básicos de medición de voltaje, temperatura y corriente controlada que por el momento estan a mi alcance.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2010)

igual, no pierdas de vista que si te pones con mucho lio lo mejor que conseguiras es :

mantener el mismo punterito laser pero funcionando largo tiempo .
y si le sacas "mas potencia" cosa que lo dudo por lo qu ehan puesto sera un 10% o un 20% mas con lo cualno haces mucha diferencia ......digo, por si querias cortar a la suegra en 2 .

y antes de hacer de tu vida electronica un lio recorda que 3 pilas AA hacen mucho (muchisimo )  mas que 3 botones , son menos lio y portatiles  .


----------



## bomberoboris (Ago 14, 2010)

hola, me compré un puntero laser de 30mw que trabaja a 2.4v. ¿Hásta cuántos volts. puedo aumentarlo sin achicharrarlo ya que tiene un potenciómetro pequeño?. quiero que se le vea la trayectoria del laser sin achicharrarlo y hacerlo funcionar mas de 5 minutos prolongados sin calentarse ni quemarlo. De antemano gracias.

antemano gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2010)

bomberoboris dijo:


> hola, me compré un puntero laser de 30mw que trabaja a 2.4v. ¿Hásta cuántos volts. puedo aumentarlo sin achicharrarlo ya que tiene un potenciómetro pequeño?. *quiero que se le vea la trayectoria del laser* sin achicharrarlo y hacerlo funcionar mas de 5 minutos prolongados sin calentarse ni quemarlo. De antemano gracias.
> 
> hola, me compré un puntero laser de 30mw que trabaja a 2.4v. ¿Hásta cuántos volts. puedo aumentarlo sin achicharrarlo ya que tiene un potenciómetro chico?. quiero que se le vea la trayectoria del laser y tenerlo mas de 5 minutos prolongado sin achicharrarlo. De antemano gracias.



usalo cmo viene pero antes de usarlo prende fuego un colchon.
veras toda la trayectoria de el laser


----------



## bomberoboris (Ago 14, 2010)

hola, me compré un puntero laser de 30mw que trabaja a 2.4v. ¿Hásta cuántos volts. puedo aumentarlo sin achicharrarlo? ya que tiene un potenciómetro adentro. quiero que se le vea la trayectoria del laser, tenerlo prendido por mas de 5 minutos sin quemarlo. De antemano gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2010)

nadie te puede decir la maxima tension, si no tenes la datasheet de el aparato estaran adivinando .

si no queres usar el colchon.......... la almohada entonces ..


----------



## bomberoboris (Ago 14, 2010)

jajajajajjajja, soy bombero y prefiero prender el laser con aumento de potencia antes que el colchón, no voy a estar llevando colchones a todas partes, jjajajajajajajja

hola, me compré un puntero laser de 30mw que trabaja a 2.4v. ¿Hásta cuántos volts. puedo aumentarlo sin achicharrarlo? ya que tiene un potenciómetro adentro. quiero que se le vea la trayectoria del laser, tenerlo prendido por mas de 5 minutos sin quemarlo. Tengo entendido que lo puedo aumentar hasta 2.8v. o 3.0v. No quiero achicharrarlo.


----------



## Felipe Castillo (Jun 7, 2011)

muy buenas noches colegas, tengo un puntero laser de 100mW el cual funciona a 3V, mi sobrino le ha metido con una fuente un voltaje de 12V, el laser ya no prende.
alguein me podria indicar como arreglarlo y si tiene algun plano para verificar? muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lo sentimos... ya esta con dios... que en paz descanse...


----------



## Scooter (Jun 8, 2011)

Descanse en paz... amén.
Seguramente se habra quemado el laser ya que los punteros suelen llevar un circuito nulo aprovechando la resistencia interna de las pilas. El problema es que un repuesto de eso suele ser mas caro que un puntero entero.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 8, 2011)

Felipe Castillo dijo:


> muy buenas noches colegas, tengo un puntero laser de 100mW el cual funciona a 3V, mi sobrino le ha metido con una fuente un voltaje de 12V, el laser ya no prende.
> alguein me podria indicar como arreglarlo y si tiene algun plano para verificar? muchas gracias.


 
te puedo indicar como evitar que se repita:
pone a llenar la bañadera.
consegui un poco de cuerda, alambre o precinto .
corre a tu sobrino &%%$)(/&)(
cuando lo hayas agarrado atale las manos por atras.
llevalo a la bañadera.
y decile que TUS COSAS no se tocan ....
y si ves que tiene el pelo sucio lavaselo un rato .


----------



## Felipe Castillo (Jun 8, 2011)

colegas muchas gracias por la respuesta, la sigueinte tiene que ver con algo parecido.
lo que masa es que estoy haciendo un laser ritmico para discoteca, ustedes que me aconsejan, ponerle un regulador LM317 para obtener los 3V? o con que otro regulador. ademas la inquietud seria cuanto tiempo se recomienda tener un laser prendido para que no se queme. muchas gracias por las sugerencias. apenas to termine monto el codigo desarrollado en C.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 8, 2011)

Eso es dificil de contestar sin la hoja de especificaciones... y supongo que sera un puntero chino... 

Lo mejor es que hagas pruebas... enciendelo, ponle una corriente pequeña (no mas de 20mA) y dejalo encendido varios dias...


----------



## rocke38 (Jul 8, 2011)

buenas, disculpen la pregunta, es sobre el puntero láser rojo, de los comunes que se consiguen en cualquier casa de importación, la pregunta es si tienen algún problema con la temperatura, o si es las pilas, porque la situación es la siguiente, lo estoy usando con pilas, pero luego de cierto tiempo, atenúa su brillo, y lo pierde, pero luego lo apago, y al cierto tiempo, lo enciendo y recupera el brillo normal, hasta que vuelve a ocurrir lo mismo, quisiera saber si es por temperatura, o por agotamiento de pilas...muchas gracias!!!


----------



## djwash (Jul 9, 2011)

Lo mas seguro es que sea por agotamiendo de pilas.


----------



## tormento (Jul 9, 2011)

el puntero de un grabador de dvdrom cuantos mw tiene alguien tiene idea quiero ver si puedo imprimir en un papel de en forma de cd


----------



## rocke38 (Jul 9, 2011)

gracias djwash!! esperemos que sea esoooo!!! y bueno, habrá que comprar entonces un lote de pilas botón ag13...jejeje hasta que logre, o alguien logre hacer una fuente super estable para que ande con el láser...=P


----------

